# Dollars for sale.



## Cruzz_33 (11/12/15)

I have 390 US Dollars to sell off so before I go to the exchange bureau I thought I'd see if anyone on here needs them. I'll sure give you a better deal than forex. I am in the Kempton / Benoni area. Would need to be collected.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (11/12/15)

Cruzz_33 said:


> I have 390 US Dollars to sell off so before I go to the exchange bureau I thought I'd see if anyone on here needs them. I'll sure give you a better deal than forex. I am in the Kempton / Benoni area. Would need to be collected.


pm sent


----------



## shaunnadan (11/12/15)

uplang dollars ! - worth more but cost less


----------



## Cruzz_33 (23/12/15)

Bump


----------

